# Zero Clearance Kit for Regency U23-LP Gast Insert



## KB007 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is there such a thing?

My neighbour thinks he might like to install our now unused Regency U23LP Insert, and when I asked at the shop the installer suggested a Zero Clearance kit.  According to him, Cdn code requires min 4" of masonry to install this insert (it is not ZC on it's own) and said there was a Kit from Regency, but since it was an out of production model he didn't have any info on it.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 28, 2010)

I have been dealing with Regency products for the last ten years & I've never seen a ZC Kit for their iinserts.
I know there's one made for the Harman Accentra Pellet Insert, but that's a whole nuther situation.
I suggest you try to contact the folks at Regency Tech & pick their brains.
If you don't have any luck getting thru to them, re-post & 
I will try on Monday when I get back to work...


----------



## KB007 (Mar 28, 2010)

I emailed them already about it, but last time I did that it took them over a week to realize they actually had a U23-LP.  It was kinda funny, the TS guy emails me back with a manual for a U24 asking if I might have made a mistake as they don't have a U23.  i sent him back picture of the Regency logo and the model and Ser # off the plate in side the insert


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 31, 2010)

I talked to Tony Schumacher at Regency & there are no ZC "cans" available for this unit.
If it's a DV unit, there never were any made.
The only ZC cans for inserts are made for the B-Vent units & are not retrofitable...


----------

